# Vast Spy System Loots Computers in 103 Countries



## old medic (29 Mar 2009)

Vast Spy System Loots Computers in 103 Countries 
By JOHN MARKOFF
Published: March 28, 2009 
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/29/technology/29spy.html?_r=1&hp



> TORONTO — A vast electronic spying operation has infiltrated computers and has stolen documents from hundreds of government and private offices around the world, including those of the Dalai Lama, Canadian researchers have concluded.
> 
> In a report to be issued this weekend, the researchers said that the system was being controlled from computers based almost exclusively in China, but that they could not say conclusively that the Chinese government was involved.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Mar 2009)

I just watched the report on BBC World News. Pretty interesting indeed.


----------



## MarkOttawa (25 Apr 2009)

Start of lengthy piece in _Ottawa Citizen_:

The GhostNet Buster

Ottawa's Rafal Rohozinski helped uncover an international espionage plot that has infected computers in high-ranking offices around the world. Now the sought-after expert is warning the world about the cyber wars to come
http://www.ottawacitizen.com/Technology/GhostNet+Buster/1532973/story.html



> OTTAWA — In recent days, Rafal Rohozinski has found international law enforcement officials and high-tech security experts keen to pick his brain.
> 
> The 43-year-old chief executive of the SecDev Group, an Ottawa-based computer consultancy, has been jetting to jangle the alarms about the next big thing in cyber-espionage.
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------

